# Is this ok



## wombil (3/4/13)

Hey Guys,I have had this sitting in the fridge for about 6 months or more and just took it out to dice it.
There is no mould or anything on top.
No smell at all hardly and tastes like very watery weak beer.Nothing offensive about it at all.
This is a US-05 washed slurry.
I don't need to use it but It looks to me that I could make a brew with it ok.
Just looking for a couple of opinions on this as it's so old .
Thanks,
wombil.


----------



## treefiddy (3/4/13)

Looks like yeast.
Might make beer.

Probably wouldn't waste beer on finding out.

How did the missus let that sit in the fridge for 6 months?


----------



## wombil (3/4/13)

It's in my beer fridge in the shed mate.
Missus free territory


----------



## Cocko (3/4/13)

US05? About $5 a satchel? yeah?


----------



## bum (3/4/13)

A satchel-worth sounds like a serious overpitch to me. Good price but!


----------



## Cocko (3/4/13)

Its a satchel, Indiana wears one.


----------



## WarmBeer (3/4/13)

Man purse.


----------



## Cocko (4/4/13)

Thats what she said.


----------



## wombil (4/4/13)

Yeah cocko,I am going to let my head go and get a new packet of us-05,blow the expense.
Just wondering if this would be any good after that time.Could be any sort of yeast.


----------



## WarmBeer (4/4/13)

Depending on who you order from, give the Danstar BRY-97 yeast a try.

Have used it in preference over US-05 for my last couple of APAs, and it's a bit of a winner. Slow to kick off, but finishes clean, and drops bright pretty quickly, too.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/4/13)

If you make a starter and see how that goes and what it smells like you should know if it's any good. I've only just started experimenting with rinsing yeasts, but that's what I'd do. Who cares if it's only US-05, you have to learn using something.


----------



## CosmicBertie (9/4/13)

Make a starter. Once its finished, and settled out, give it about a week, taste the 'beer'. If it has a vegemite/marmite taste to then chuck it. If not, it should be ok


----------



## Blitzer (9/4/13)

No doubt that it's any good. It's mentioned that it should only be kept a maximum of 2 weeks, even being put in the fridge does not stop yeast activity.
Apparently certain things like aceto can continue to multiply etc.. Sorry listening to the very first Chris White interview on Sunday Session.

He says 'no'


----------



## jaypes (9/4/13)

or use it make vegemite beer


----------



## NewtownClown (9/4/13)

or make vegemite


----------



## wombil (9/4/13)

Got a recipe for it?


----------

